# beautiful passage i read online and had to share



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

im not religious at all but i liked this wee passage and thought i would share it with u all. it made me smile.


What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

"I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

"No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.

"Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

"While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

-Author unknown


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

As long as we remember this.


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

I'm not religious either but that is a wonderful passage and made me smile as well. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Also not religious, but the sentiment resonates strongly.


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

i love that passage - i sent it to my husband a few months ago and now when im having a really bad day i still read it again to help my strength.

xxx  xxx


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not a believer but that's a really nice way to look at it!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

its such a difficult journey and sometimes coming on here and reading something uplifting from women who understand really does make me feel more positive. lets keep our chins up ladies, nobody knows what is round the corner.


----------

